# Wer geht auf die G.O.N.D??



## NeoX (24 Mai 2009)

Hi leute, 

ich bin schon seit jahren enormer onkelz-fan. nun wollte ich einfach mal wissen wer von euch onkelz hört und noch viel wichtiger, wer von euch geht auf die G.O.N.D ??


Viva los Tioz:thumbup:


----------



## oberbirne (25 Mai 2009)

Tja ich würde ja gerne aber der Kallender sagt nein:3dtears:

Ich bin auch ein großer Fan war auf vielen Konzerten habs aber noch nicht auf die Onkelz Nacht geschafft. Aber irgendwann....


----------



## Katzun (25 Mai 2009)

höre ich mir heute noch ab und an gern an. mag aber nur die älteren stücke, alla "kneipenterroristen", "so sind wir" etc....


was ist denn die/das G.O.N.D?


----------



## NeoX (25 Mai 2009)

hi katzun, 

die G.O.N.D ist die "(g)röhste (o)nkelz-acht (d)eutschlands".
ein dreitägiges festival zu ehren der onkelz.

freut mich das ich nicht der einzige hier bin der onkelz hört


----------



## oberbirne (25 Mai 2009)

Und die größten Festivals mit den Onkelz waren (aus meiner Sicht)
Lausitzring (leider ohne mich)
Lorelei und Wacken 2004 A NIGHT TO REMEMBER!!!

@ NeoX Der bist Du mit Sicherheit nicht!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tyler Durden (26 Mai 2009)

Ich wusste bis vor ein paar Sekunden auch nicht was die G.O.N.D. ist. Die Onkelz höre ich auch als mal ganz gern. Vor allem wenn Alkohol mit im Spiel ist. Hab aber auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Onkelz Fans gemacht. Ich würde aber nicht wie viele alle über einen Kamm kehren.


----------

